# Roast Beef Gravy;



## Roxy (Dec 6, 2022)

Roast Beef Gravy:

1/4 Cup Butter
1/4 Cup Flour 
2 T. Wondra Flour
1 Pkg. McCormick Brown Gravy
Kitchen, Bouquet, To Taste-(If Needed)
2 Cans Swanson’s Beef Broth
Milk, To Taste-(If Needed)
Salt & Pepper, To Taste

In silver pot, melt butter; whisk in flour and Wondra Flour for a few minutes to get the flour taste out.

Pour beef broth in; whisk.

Add McCormick Brown Gravy Mix and some Kitchen Bouquet, whisk.

***The gravy wasn’t getting thick enough, so I added in 2 T. Wondra Flour; whisk.

Season with salt and pepper, to taste.


----------

